# Roundhouse Gang Swap Meet Is This Saturday (Feb. 25 - Highland, CA)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Roundhouse Gang Swap Meet is this Saturday, Feb, 25, right before the layout tour. Hours are 8:00 am until 12:00 pm. The free layout tour starts at 10:00.

This is a new location for the meet in Highland at St. Adelaide Catholic Church. Swap meet area is indoors.

Address:
27457 Baseline Street
Highland, CA (San Bernardino area)
1 block west of Interstate 210 
Map Link: http://tinyurl.com/77rr65d

Admission is $3.00 donation, spouses & under 18 are free

Vendors: 
Call Gary Wintergerst for advanced reservations. Provided tables are 6' x 2-1/2'. Reserved tables are $12.00, $14.00 at door if available.
Gary [email protected] or (909) 794-3153
Larry (951) 686-7890
MANY TABLES ALREADY HAVE BEEN RESERVED. Vendors set up is 7:00 am 

The layout tour is just above nearby Cajon Pass in Apple Valley, Hesperia and Victorville. Layout tour info: [email protected]

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice i'll come see the show.. I would get a table if i was ready but im not but will come try and spend some money and bring some friends to see the layout..


----------



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

*Roundhouse Gang Swap Meet*

The swap meet THIS YEAR is at the Amtrak Station in San Bernardino. The layout tour was LAST YEAR. You responded to a year-old 2012 post.

Bob Chaparro


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Its this weekend though right? Better late then never!!


----------

